# Man Posts A Video of Showing Autopilot Horror



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Tesla's Autopilot issue is truly horrifying when you are in the midst of expecting the vehicle to stop. Watch this full minute video to the end, writes Bryan Ehrlich, a Model S owner in Tesla Model S Owners Club on Facebook.

https://www.torquenews.com/1/tesla-autopilot-stop-please-its-not-stopping-its-not-stopping

Youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ0LWUfOcqo


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

electrico said:


> Tesla's Autopilot issue is truly horrifying when you are in the midst of expecting the vehicle to stop. Watch this full minute video to the end, writes Bryan Ehrlich, a Model S owner in Tesla Model S Owners Club on Facebook.
> 
> https://www.torquenews.com/1/tesla-autopilot-stop-please-its-not-stopping-its-not-stopping
> 
> Youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ0LWUfOcqo


From the article:


> When I am driving in the city or local town (road driving, rather than highway driving) if I engage autopilot without any vehicles in front of my vehicle (so that the AP doesn't provide the image of a vehicle in front of my vehicle), AP does not stop the vehicle when it approaches another vehicle that is stopped at an intersection or in the road. This happens with regular occurrence, and I have had to slam on my brakes to bring my vehicle to a sudden and screeching halt to avoid colliding with the vehicle in front.


Translation:
"When I use this feature in entirely inappropriate circumstances and entirely in contravention of the instructions, this feature only does what it is designed to do, not what I want. Although I have seen that this does not work, I repeatedly operate the vehicle in an irresponsible and reckless manner."​
What an idiot. Bryan Ehrlich should put the phone down, take the vision-obscuring toys out the window, read the manual, and not drive again until he is willing to do so safely.

The issue with Autopilot is that many drivers - of Teslas and every other brand - are apparently too stupid to be trusted with operation of a motor vehicle.


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Tesla owners just need to carefully study the Autopilot and its limitations.


----------

